# Kittens - Conjunctivitis



## xxSaffronxx

Hi All

Whilst at my vet for something else yesterday, I asked if they would give me an eye ointment for the kittens as they occasionally have crusty eyes and I clean them with warm water and cotton wool.
The vet said she wont give it to me unless I bring one in as its an antibiotic.
But I am not happy taking a 3 week old kitten out from the warm kittening area into this weather!!!

Does anyone have any other alternatives? Or know of any other creams I can use thats easily accessible?


----------



## LousKoonz

xxSaffronxx said:


> Hi All
> 
> Whilst at my vet for something else yesterday, I asked if they would give me an eye ointment for the kittens as they occasionally have crusty eyes and I clean them with warm water and cotton wool.
> The vet said she wont give it to me unless I bring one in as its an antibiotic.
> But I am not happy taking a 3 week old kitten out from the warm kittening area into this weather!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any other alternatives? Or know of any other creams I can use thats easily accessible?


we had a couple with crusty eyes and i was told by a breeder ages ago to use weak warm tea (on it's own) on a bit of cotton wool and try to cleanse out eye (as in leave cotton wool wet and don't squeeze it out too much)

i have used this to wash out a cats eye who had picked up something in his eye (and had alot of goop in it!) and i cleansed it out and took him vets and the vet said considering how bad i said it was before we turned up it was clean and not looking very inflamed x so obviously works xx

if this doesn't clear it up then antibiotic cream would obviously be needed but i always do this first as if it doesn't need the cream and it's minor it gets rid xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*I have used cold Tea obviously with no milk and sugar  to help clean kittens eyes and that does help to clear infections also a little salt in boiled cooled water can help *


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Excellent - will try both those suggestions - thanks guys! :ciappa:


----------



## Guest

Hope it clears up quickly for you - we had kittens with conjunctivitis and I felt so sorry for them trying to clean themselves up!

Lou
X


----------



## Biawhiska

One of my kittens was born with her eye a little bit open. She later had an infection in the eye I guess due to her eye being open when passing through the birth canal. I was told to bath her eye but to no avail. I decided to take her to the vets as I couldn't bear to see her with a sore eye. I took both kittens at 3.5weeks old.

Decided the Vet could check them over anyways. I wrapped them nice and stug in a tiny carrier with heat pad and blankets. I then made them stop in the warm car with my boyfriend til we waited til I turn then once in the room I made the vet wash the table in front of me. I then set out my own blanket on the table before the kittens came out. 

I was given synalox for her and eye drops/ointment. And the problem was sorted with in a few days. I didn't want her to pass the infection on to her brother or mum and then it keep spreading between all 3 of them.

Anyways I have been told that Optrex Infected eyes that you can get from a Chemist can clear it up. If you don't want to go to the vet then I would suggest this option.


----------



## lizward

xxSaffronxx said:


> Whilst at my vet for something else yesterday, I asked if they would give me an eye ointment for the kittens as they occasionally have crusty eyes and I clean them with warm water and cotton wool.
> The vet said she wont give it to me unless I bring one in as its an antibiotic.
> But I am not happy taking a 3 week old kitten out from the warm kittening area into this weather!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any other alternatives? Or know of any other creams I can use thats easily accessible?


O what a pain. My vet is rather easier - most of them will give me a couple of tubes on the quiet if I am in for something else. HOWEVER - a much cheaper alternative, which seems to work really well and is also used in veterinary medicine, is chloro - something which is the ingredient in Optrex infected eyes ointment . My pharmacist is a real pain and insists on a complete case history before supplying even a packet of pain killers but I think he is the exception rather than the rule. I got a couple of tubes from ebay last week, no questions asked, and it's working just fine.

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Hi Z, some plain old boiled water left to go tepid,and if you see no improvement then take them to your vet and get the eye ointment,we are lucky that we've known our vet for years so he knows if we ask for something we need it and will use it right,we have have eye ointment in just in case called Fucithalmic,it's slightly stronger than the average kitty eye stuff and works a treat,kitts will more than likely get some kind of eye infection due to mum cleaning bums,then eyes so it's quite common but easily treated


----------



## xxSaffronxx

lizward said:


> O what a pain. My vet is rather easier - most of them will give me a couple of tubes on the quiet if I am in for something else. HOWEVER - a much cheaper alternative, which seems to work really well and is also used in veterinary medicine, is chloro - something which is the ingredient in Optrex infected eyes ointment . My pharmacist is a real pain and insists on a complete case history before supplying even a packet of pain killers but I think he is the exception rather than the rule. I got a couple of tubes from ebay last week, no questions asked, and it's working just fine.
> 
> Liz


Yes it is a pain!
I just need to find a vet who will do these things for me without it being a problem!


----------



## Saynamore

Funny enough I'm at the vets tomorrow and will want something similar. Victor is going for a problem with his ear but whilst there I want to ask for some Fusi ointment for little Vanda's eyes. Will just see whether my vet will allow it without actually taking her. Its a bit hit and miss at mine whether they will or not


----------



## kozykatz

Luckily my vet would always give me a tube of eye ointment if I asked (without taking kittens in) - I prefer Aureomycin over Fucithalmic, the latter never seems to work at all but Aureo works within a day or two for me.

QUOTE=Saynamore;339848]Funny enough I'm at the vets tomorrow and will want something similar. Victor is going for a problem with his ear but whilst there I want to ask for some Fusi ointment for little Vanda's eyes. Will just see whether my vet will allow it without actually taking her. Its a bit hit and miss at mine whether they will or not [/QUOTE]


----------



## Biawhiska

I have aureomycin here a couple of tubes, i too find that actually works:smile5:


----------



## lizward

Who else remembers the good old days when you could get this sort of thing - antibiotics including tetracyclines - from Ireland by post quite legally due to some loophole that the MAF then closed up without warning?


----------



## Biawhiska

you can still get things legally but not from ireland, somewhere far more obscure.


----------



## Saynamore

Yes in Spain, you can basically go up to a counter and order them or get right away tax free as well, this government has a lot of lessons to learn from Europe, the main one not ripping people off with tax at every possible opportunity :nono:


----------



## panickin-newbie

hi 
my cat poppy had kittens nearly 5 weeks ago and they had sore eyes .
when i phoned the vets to ask them for some ointment i was told the same thing but i told them that my car was off the road (which it was) and that i could,nt get the babies down to see him without walking (which was unthinkable with 4 tiny babies ) so he just left some opthamalgic cream which is antibiotic at the reception so i could just walk down and not take the babies.

hope this helps
clare x


----------



## xxSaffronxx

panickin-newbie said:


> hi
> my cat poppy had kittens nearly 5 weeks ago and they had sore eyes .
> when i phoned the vets to ask them for some ointment i was told the same thing but i told them that my car was off the road (which it was) and that i could,nt get the babies down to see him without walking (which was unthinkable with 4 tiny babies ) so he just left some opthamalgic cream which is antibiotic at the reception so i could just walk down and not take the babies.
> 
> hope this helps
> clare x


Handy trick that one - will remember it!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Jen26

lizward said:


> O what a pain. My vet is rather easier - most of them will give me a couple of tubes on the quiet if I am in for something else. HOWEVER - a much cheaper alternative, which seems to work really well and is also used in veterinary medicine, is chloro - something which is the ingredient in Optrex infected eyes ointment . My pharmacist is a real pain and insists on a complete case history before supplying even a packet of pain killers but I think he is the exception rather than the rule. I got a couple of tubes from ebay last week, no questions asked, and it's working just fine.
> 
> Liz


Ive use optrex infected eyes too, think the active ingrediant is chlorophenical or something like that, there not as good as fucithalmac but if its only mild they should do the trick.

I just tell the pharmacist there for the bf with a sticky eye


----------



## Saynamore

I have to put a very important message to this thread. I had Fusi ointment in and when I had a cat with what I thought was an eye infection I treated her with it, without having vets advice. The eye turned out to be ulcerated and Fusi ointment should not have been used at all. The eye ended up having to be removed as the ointment made it worse. She ended up with an 'enucleation' I think they called it. Which is how I ended up with Muffin the one-eyed cat. So whenever possible seek vets advice even if it means taking little ones into the vets. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Guest

That's really good advice Chrissy as I have used Fuci before for mucky eyes without the vet seeing the cats, although luckily it did clear it up so I obviously got it right that time!!!

I think I will be a bit more careful next time!


----------



## Biawhiska

:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:
with such a tiny kitten i guess it is best to let the vet see before self medicating. hence why i took mine so young.


----------



## Tigerkatz

Another thing that can be used if you do not want to tale th ewee little ones to the vets for runny eyes is a natural remedy call Colloidal Silver. I take this myself for my Crohn's as well I use it when I get eye infections I also use it on the dogs, cats as a topical and also ingested. 
There is alot of information about colloidal silver and its use in animals and people. I have used it for years and find it does work very well on eye infections, skin infections, bad tummies the list goes on.

Colloidal SILVER

It is a natuarl antibiotic..


----------

